# Buying Sinopoly Cells Direct, anyone have experiance?



## electric85 (Apr 10, 2008)

hey! I'm trying to sort things out and purchase my cells in the next week or two. I'm getting 48 200ah cells. I've been chatting with Sinopoly and everything seems good. but as soon as he brought up telegraph transfer as method of payment I got nervous. I know people who have been burned when paying like that before with other companies non related to EVs, and have also read stuff on this forum that does relate to EVs. 

I was hoping to hear from people who have bought direct from Sinopoly and see what their experience was like, if they are happy with how it went, and the product. also I was really hoping to put these cells on my credit card, its a big purchase that would get me a ton of travel points. kinda bummed they won't accept my card. 

So please if you have any experience with Sinopoly direct, i'd love to hear about it!


----------



## electric85 (Apr 10, 2008)

also i just tried sending an email to the sales rep i was speaking with and got a delivery status notification, failed delivery. so i tried emailing sales(at)sinopolybattery.com and got another failed notification...

hope somone can chime in with some experience buying from them


----------



## skooler (Mar 26, 2011)

electric85 said:


> also i just tried sending an email to the sales rep i was speaking with and got a delivery status notification, failed delivery. so i tried emailing sales(at)sinopolybattery.com and got another failed notification...
> 
> hope somone can chime in with some experience buying from them



Yep I've got a ton of experience dealing with Sinopoly

(http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showthread.php?t=65973)

That sounds extremely odd. What is the email you are using and who is the rep?

I have always paid BACS and they have been as smooth and efficient as can be for dealing with China.

If you were in the EU I'd offer to shove it through my agreement with them. I've only done a few small orders to the states via airmail and I'm not sure how it works with shipping to the USA. How much are you paying per AH?

Hope this helps.

Mike


----------



## electric85 (Apr 10, 2008)

Hey Mike, 
I just sent you a DM haha. Thanks for responding to this post. I have been speaking with Taylor Wu his email being twu(at)sinopolybattery.com and like i said when that stopped working i thought i would resort back to sales(at)sinopolybattery.com to see what would happen...and it failed.

and please excuse my ignorance what is BACS

i was given a quote of 1.15/ah and was trying to negotiate a bit better. 

While writting this response I noticed you DM'd me back and also checked out the new Sinopoly account. I hope its legit and can help shine light on this.


----------



## skooler (Mar 26, 2011)

electric85 said:


> Hey Mike,
> I just sent you a DM haha. Thanks for responding to this post. I have been speaking with Taylor Wu his email being twu(at)sinopolybattery.com and like i said when that stopped working i thought i would resort back to sales(at)sinopolybattery.com to see what would happen...and it failed.
> 
> and please excuse my ignorance what is BACS
> ...


No worries, glad to be of help.

BACS - Bankers Automated Clearing Service. Its just a modern way of sending money around without the need for any paperwork. basically you set the amount, the account number, and sort code - SWIFT code for overseas payments. Its usually done over telephone or internet banking. It might just be a UK/EU thing.

I have spoken with Taylor in the past and I'm sure he is legit.

I think Sinopoly must shut off there servers at night or something because I have had that happen a few times.

Your welcome to put the order though me if you are lacking confidence and want to save a few $$$. I can give you the $1.10 price opposed to $1.15 but I cant help with customs etc. as you are not in the EU. Otherwise. you should be fine with Taylor . 

N.B. Mods, Sorry this is outside of the marketplace but I feel it is relevant to the discussion.

Cheers,

Mike


----------



## Ziggythewiz (May 16, 2010)

As Mike says, their server's probably down. Next time you talk you could see if they have an external email that can be used.

You can also try messaging their forum account http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showthread.php?t=83682


----------



## skooler (Mar 26, 2011)

Ziggythewiz said:


> As Mike says, their server's probably down. Next time you talk you could see if they have an external email that can be used.
> 
> You can also try messaging their forum account http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showthread.php?t=83682


If that is actually Sinopoly on the end of that account (not saying that it isn't). Just be cautious.


----------



## electric85 (Apr 10, 2008)

Thanks guys! you have helped settle my nerves. 

Mike i would be interested in ordering through you if its cost efficient. When ordering lithium from China to Canada you don't have to pay duty, and i plan on doing my own brokerage when its imported. so i really only have to pay for the cells, shipping, and tax in Canada (i think all of that is correct)

but if i buy at your price it is cheaper, but not sure what duty would be on that coming from uk...if it still works out to be cheaper then sign me up! if not i will probably go with direct from china...its just that this conversion is costing me so much more then i originally planned. so i'm trying to save everywhere i can. 

also if anyone else has any experience with Sinopoly still feel free to share!


----------



## Old.DSMer (May 18, 2012)

And don't forget freight charges. I have done a few shipments from China over the years. Unless you have an entire sea container, shipping can be extremely expensive.

Perhaps we can do a Canadian bulk order if there are other people interested?


----------



## Red Neck (Feb 1, 2013)

Don't worry about it. Sinoploy and Taylor are OK.
You will get your cells if you order them via them.

Tried and tested. But the cells will arrive in state appearing matched.
If you happen to be a bottom cell balancer like I am, they are NOT
bottom balanced and will deviate strongly when discharging them
for the first time to 2.8v or less.

Just a note,...

By the way, they suck in cold weather just like CALBs and slightly less than old Thunderskys. 
I just tested them below 0C. These suck even more than lead. As all the recent LiFePo4's
do. I thought the new chem was better but still sucks at below 0C.
Surprising but true... 

I will devise a box and heater for mine but this part is a let down..


----------



## Ziggythewiz (May 16, 2010)

Red Neck said:


> I just tested them below 0C. These suck even more than lead. As all the recent LiFePo4's
> do. I thought the new chem was better but still sucks at below 0C.
> Surprising but true...
> 
> I will devise a box and heater for mine but this part is a let down..


Yes, I've been surprised by that too. Even at 15C LiFePO4 is more affected by the cold than lead. Lucky for me it's not much of an issue more than a week or two out of the year.

If I had to deal with cold I'd first try to park in a garage, and second make a battery box that's heated while charging to 20C and can retain 15C after 10 hours.

I don't how feasible that is, but that's what I'd shoot for.


----------



## rainmaking (Jan 15, 2013)

I am also working with them on buying several larger cells. I wanted 1000Ah but they said it is not available right now? No explanation given even after asking. I am working with Ludmilla Ng. I was quoted a slightly higher price, time for a discount&#55357;&#56841;.


----------



## skooler (Mar 26, 2011)

I'm just thinking about how I could help here.

I could probably get them shipped direct from China to Canada?

I sent some 200AH cells to EVTV that way but that was airmail.

I don't like Drop-shipping but it looks as though it could actually save you money here!

IF you PM me your address I'll ask them the question.

Cheers,

Mike


----------



## electric85 (Apr 10, 2008)

Hmm being from Canada the bad performance in cold weather kinda sucks. I guess i will keep that in mind when building my battery boxes. 

Mike i will PM you in a bit, i'm also going to try emailing Taylor again and see if his email is up and running again


----------



## grip911 (Dec 14, 2011)

Taylor is a good guy to deal with! You can sleep well at night knowing that your being taken care of.his agents (importing)are also good


----------



## skooler (Mar 26, 2011)

Red Neck said:


> Don't worry about it. Sinoploy and Taylor are OK.
> You will get your cells if you order them via them.
> 
> Tried and tested. But the cells will arrive in state appearing matched.
> ...


Hi *******.

Do you have any info or build threads? Why where you testing cells?

I don't know a lot about your background and history (you seem to have appeared from nowhere!) It would be good to share this information with the community.

I have found that the new Sinopoly 60AH (B) cells (newer chemistry) are absolutely fine in colder conditions. I haven't tried a 200AH cell yet but I would expect the same.

Electric85, No worries 

Cheers,

Mike


----------



## Red Neck (Feb 1, 2013)

Hi,

I bought many cells to get a better price since I plan to have a Cobra (buying one as we speak), converted. I also have a small 90v EV for around town.
When I tested them in the cold, they were under 50% SOC but even after
placing them above 60, they were MUCH better but still not quite as
rock steady. I haven't had the time to fill them to full in this small
car since I replaced lead with them days ago and have not yet 
had the time to monitor the charger and how it will stop 
charging and where. I have them bottom balanced and don't want
it to top them off completely so I used a timer these two times to
stop it very early. I need to have some time to be there when 
charging, to monitor what will happen.

I mostly read forums thus far and once you sign up, you also start
to comment I guess 

I bought an electric blanket for the batts yesterday. Need to place it around
them and wire it so it heats when the car is on charger...


----------



## grip911 (Dec 14, 2011)

skooler said:


> Hi *******.
> 
> Do you have any info or build threads? Why where you testing cells?
> 
> ...


 My 200ah sinos lose about 15% range in cold weather


----------



## skooler (Mar 26, 2011)

grip911 said:


> My 200ah sinos lose about 15% range in cold weather


Define cold... I notice you are in Canada.


----------



## grip911 (Dec 14, 2011)

skooler said:


> Define cold... I notice you are in Canada.


 anywhere from 20 f to 40 f. Colder than that is cold for any car with a 1500w heater


----------



## skooler (Mar 26, 2011)

OK, Thats about what I was thinking - around freezing.

I might run some proper capacity tests but I haven't really noticed the affects.


----------



## Red Neck (Feb 1, 2013)

I just bought a heat blanket and will put it into the box in a few days. It should
do fine. I will wire it so it is on during charging.


----------

